#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Liberar o acesso apenas do Vivo To Go sem liberar navegação por script ou portas.

## Djaldair

Preciso liberar o acesso do aplicativo Vivo To Go em alguns pontos da minha rede que é toda em bridge, mas não quero liberar a navegação normal, pois esses pontos terão acesso gratuito, mas somente para ligações ou receber ligações pelo aplicativo da Vivo, em minha região não tem sinal de celular e nem outro meio de comunicação, a não ser meu sinal de Internet. Alguém saberia me dizer se isso é possível? Pensei em fazer isso por algum script ou porta no Mikrotik, detalhe, não sei como fazer, se alguém souber e puder ajudar, agradeço.

----------


## Int

É só pegar o range de IP/porta e bloquear todo o restante.

Se precisar de consultoria profissional para isso é só entrar em contato.

abs;

----------

